# Cooper Tires: Any Opinions?



## Amie (Jan 19, 2006)

NOTE: If you've never personally had Cooper tires on your vehicle, please don't bother replying. I'd like to hear from people who have experienced this brand firsthand. Thanks.

I need new tires on my mid-size, four-door sedan. My mechanic, who I know and trust (my entire family goes to him), recommended Cooper tires. I've never heard of this brand. I've always had tires like Goodyear, Firestone, Bridgestone, etc. on all my cars. My mechanic said that Cooper is a very good tire and would be better than what I currently have on my car (Firestone). I trust him, but at the same time I'm somewhat concerned about putting a brand on my car that I've never heard of. 

Do you like them? Do hate them? What do you like about them? What don't you like about them? Please, share your opnions...

Thank you.


----------



## adambyte (Jan 19, 2006)

My dad said he had cooper tires on his bike when he as a kid... and... that was in the 50s... so.... at the very least, the brand has been around a long time....

lol. Sorry. I know it's not about the car, but it IS an experience of the brand, first hand.


----------



## powermac (Jan 20, 2006)

I had Copper Tires on my 74 CJ5. As goofy as the front end was on that thing, those tires never wore uneven. I would recommend those tires for a truck.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 20, 2006)

I had a set for a little while on my Blazer, wasn't too impressed with them.  They're decent, I'd definitely pick them before some other brands (Firestone being one), but I think there's better and sometimes cheaper alternatives out there.  Personally I thought they wore too quickly and had horrible snow/wet weather traction (they were ATs).  Of course my experience has been limited to their all-terrain tires for trucks, so it's possible that their passenger car series are different.

Yokohama makes excellent tires.  I've had a set on the Blazer and a set on my Volvo.  Great tire and more importantly not outrageously priced.  I was a die-hard Michelin fan before I tried Yokos...same quality and performance, for 60% the price basically.  

For a passenger car you might want to look at the Goodyear Triple Tread Assurance and the Michelin Hydro-Edge tires.  Both are a bit pricey, but not too terribly bad when you consider their treadwear rating (warranty of 80K and 90K miles) is twice that of the norm.  Both have excellent wet and snow traction, and ride nice.  

My father, who's probably the biggest tight wad you'll ever meet (EX: Why did you spend $1800 on a laptop?!?  I bought your mother a Dell laptop for $500!!!), spent the extra $$$ for Hydro-Edges on his cars.  He loves them and will probably get around 100K out of the current set on his 94 Lincoln Towncar (those cars tend to eat front tires up something fierce due to their weight).  I'm pretty sure he just put a set on his Sable too.

Yoko Avid H/V4s are another good pick which are slightly less pricey, and can also be fitted to some more performance oriented autos.  I have a set of the Avid V4s on my Volvo currently and I'm happy with them.


----------



## Amie (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot, guys, for your replies (even the bicycle one--LOL). I just spoke with my mechanic this morning and he said that the Cooper tires he's ordering for my car have a 70,000-mile warranty. Not too shabby! Sooooo, since I trust my mechanic, and I've been hearing good things about Cooper, I'm gonna go for it. I live in South Florida, so I'm not concerned about snow or ice, but I am concerned about tire performance in heavy rain, and my mechanic said "they are absolutely a great performing tire with deep treading in wet weather..." 

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## limike28 (Jan 20, 2006)

I will add my 2 cents.  I had cooper tires on my old car for a long time.  They happened to be the only ones I could get quickly that fit.  I found them to not be an  issue and wore for a good 60,000 miles which is pretty decent.


----------



## Amie (Jan 27, 2006)

Quick update: Holy crap! I got the Cooper tires (Lifeliner Touring SLE model) and OMG ... what a HUGE difference they make. It's like night and day. My ride is so smooth and quiet now. And going around the corners? Smoooooth as a baby's butt! I LOVE these tires. And the treading is so darn good and deep, you can practically shove half your finger down in there. Wow. Mucho impresso!


----------



## chels (Feb 9, 2006)

I have cooper tires. I dont know anythign about tires, or cars, motors. I do  know how to start my car though, and drive, despite what what my bf says. But I have not had any problems with my cooper tires here in Canada, they work fine in the winter, I never get stuck and well they are fine in the winter.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2006)

I do Pirelli, personally.


----------



## bbloke (Feb 9, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> I do Pirelli, personally.


 You're not talking about their calendars, are you?


----------



## CaptainQuark (Feb 9, 2006)

Of course not!

(Trust bbloke to lower the tone&#8230


----------



## bbloke (Feb 9, 2006)

CaptainQuark said:
			
		

> Of course not!
> 
> (Trust bbloke to lower the tone)


Hehehehe

Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?   ::angel::


----------



## Amie (Feb 9, 2006)

chels said:
			
		

> I have cooper tires. I dont know anythign about tires, or cars, motors. I do  know how to start my car though, and drive, despite what what my bf says. But I have not had any problems with my cooper tires here in Canada, they work fine in the winter, I never get stuck and well they are fine in the winter.


That's great to know! Thanks! I'm still loving my Cooper tires.


----------



## Amie (Feb 9, 2006)

Pirelli makes good shoes. Dunno anything about their tires, though...


----------



## bbloke (Feb 9, 2006)

Amie said:
			
		

> Pirelli makes good shoes. Dunno anything about their tires, though...


They make shoes for cars.


----------



## Amie (Feb 9, 2006)

bbloke said:
			
		

> They make shoes for cars.


They make shoes for humans, too. Very good, nice, lightweight shoes for martial arts, wrestling and/or related gym activities.


----------

